# keyless entry



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

I am installing an aftermarket keyless entry in my daughter's 97 Sentra. It works great, except that the unit came with a relay to flash the parking lights. WHERE is the correct + wire for the parking lights in the dash area? I spent two hours last Sunday trying to find the correct wire, but could not.
I need the exact location and how to get to it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Your parking light wire should be red w/blue stripe in a group of wires to the left of, but close to the steering column. One of the easier wires to find in a B14. Need any more, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

great, thanks a lot, I found it.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Steve,
I have a 98 Sentra... how much did it cost you for the keyless entry system? I was thinking about getting one for my car, too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

I paid half price of $35.00 for a Bulldog Security KE-100 kit at a local auto parts store before Christmas. I t comes with one wireless key fob. It WAS NOT fun to install as all the wires I needed to connect to were under the driver's side kick panel, but once I found the correct ones, I installed it in about 2 hours.
Bulldogsecurity.com has a good web site for wiring diagrams.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

Works great now, including the parking light 'flash' - which my daughter really wanted for night time.


----------

